# Electric Fence question



## Loda Farm (Mar 5, 2006)

Ok, I will try to make this long story as short as possible:

One of the neighbors that share the woods behind us asked if we would fence in the entire woods to clear it out(we were just fencing our side with electric fence). We said sure, why not free pasture. We talked to the neighbor behind us who does not actually own any of the woods, but the electric fence would probably be on the outside of his property to to be able to fence in the whole woods without cutting through any of the brush for the wires. Anyway, that neighbor said sure, no problem. We finally finished it last week. This past Sunday the pastor of the neighbor who does not own any of the woods was walking his dog on this neighbors property.(long story, his dogs are in our neighbors barn for awhile) The dog got stuck in the fence (he was leashed) and the pastor tried to get the dog loose. The story at first was the pastor was shocked so bad that he got burnt. A day later he was shocked, but not burnt, but his dog bit him a couple of times.
When I went to see how he was, he comes at me with how electric fence by Ohio law could not be used in a residential neighborhood. Ok, first we are not a residential neighborhood, I live 14 miles from town, we are zoned Agricultural, and are surrounded by farms. :flame: He claims woods are not considered to be argicultural for livestock, because no livestock belongs in the woods :shrug: Dumbass does not know that woods are like a major candy stroe for goats, but hey who can argue with an idiot. Then he proceeds to tell me that 3 strands of hot wire are illegal without written premission for not only the propertry owners the fence is on, but any adjacing property owners, and this written permission must be taken to the courthouse. Only way this is not needed is if only one strand is hot. In my life I have never heard of such a thing, If that were the case why would anyone use elctric fence? I don;t know of many animals that would be kept in by one strand of electric fence. He blabbers for over an hour how we are liabel, and could go to jail for this fence being up. He has not threatened lawsuit yet, but the way he talked, I am expecting it....Nice man of God, huh? Anyway, we have an attorney looking up the info about electric fences, but has anyone run across such a thing?

Laura


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

Ohio fencing laws:
http://ohioline.osu.edu/als-fact/1001.html


> Certain types of line fences are not permitted in Ohio. A line fence may not be entirely composed of barbed or electric wire unless the adjoining landowner consents in writing. Placing one or two strands of barbed wire at the top of another type of fence does not require a neighborâs approval if the barbed wire is at least 48 inches from the ground. Living fences are prohibited with two exceptions â osage or blackthorn hedge may be used to create a line fence.


Nothing about the number of lines, and it looks like, according to the law, fences are actually required on agricultural tracts, regardless of whether or not they're used for livestock.

Get the written permission from your neighbor and forget about this idiot. He's not the neighbor, he has no dog in the fight. And truly, what kind of moron gets shocked two days in a row by the same fence?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

He should consider himself lucky to be able to walk on that property.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

DocM said:


> Ohio fencing laws:
> http://ohioline.osu.edu/als-fact/1001.html
> 
> . And truly, what kind of moron gets shocked two days in a row by the same fence?


I can't stop laughing. I THINK he meant the story changed on day two - that he was no longer claiming burn, but just shock. But lord help him if you're right. That is too funny.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

what about posting 'warning' signs on that side just to cover your bottom?


----------



## Loda Farm (Mar 5, 2006)

We bought some yesterday to do just that. One valid point he did make that I completely agree with was what if they have a church function and kids are out and touch the fence? This is a very small church, one of the small rural churchs you see in this area with a congregation of about 150 or so. Most kids in this area know what an electric fence is, so shouldn;t be a problem, but I figured the signs were a good thing anyway. Even if they are tresspassing if they get shocked. Heck, I would even keep the goats in and keep the fence off for church functions if I was notified, I tend to be an easy neighbor to deal with, and I have young kids (6 and 7) so I can work with that. But regardless we bought signs yesterday, and when we figure out what our rights are with the fence, they will go up when the fence goes back on....

BTW if he sues us, can we counter sue I wonder, for destruction of property? He broke the wires and a couple of posts when he got cought up in the fence

Laura


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

I agree with DocM and the others... What a maroon. Getting shocked TWICE by the same fence!!! What? Does he take his dog and himself out there to make their daily constitutionals or something? HOW can you get shocked TWICE on the SAME fence? 

First time __I__ got shocked? I decided I didn't like that and didn't do it again.

slow learning curve on THAT old goat...


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

LOL LOL LOL LOL

BROKE THE FENCE AND A COUPLE OF FENCE POSTS????

LOL

That old COOT! Even little kids learn to leave the fence alone pretty quick.

I wish you could have TAPED that encounter!!!!

LOL

I would think he'd get along better by making fun of himself instead of being a bull about it...


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, for one, no matter the area, little kid shouldn't be running around in the woods alone. Two, kids need to learn what an electric fence is. I think most rural kids can recognize hot fence by the time they're about 3. Touching it won't hurt them. I have to use about 6 strands to keep my goats in, and even at that, it's dicey. If it were me, I'd put up warning signs, let the goats into the brush, and wait to see if anyone actually complains or brings suit. I'm thinking the pastor just feels really dumb about running into the fence. We tie pieces of engineering tape, neon colors, to ours, like flags, to make it visible.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

"Yes, um, Judge? I, um, was walking my dog on my neighbor's property for our morning constitutional? And I saw this three strand bare wire fence on insulators? And my dog got stuck in it? And I got the beejezus shocked out of me? And I broke it some and some of the posts getting out of it? And I went back AGAIN on another day? And my dog got shocked AGAIN that day too? And bit me this time? And it was legally fenced and the fence owner had asked permission from the landowner to use the property? WHO can I sue for my negligence? And my dog's?"

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

Loda Farm said:


> We bought some yesterday to do just that. One valid point he did make that I completely agree with was what if they have a church function and kids are out and touch the fence? This is a very small church, one of the small rural churchs you see in this area with a congregation of about 150 or so. Most kids in this area know what an electric fence is, so shouldn;t be a problem, but I figured the signs were a good thing anyway. Even if they are tresspassing if they get shocked. Heck, I would even keep the goats in and keep the fence off for church functions if I was notified, I tend to be an easy neighbor to deal with, and I have young kids (6 and 7) so I can work with that. But regardless we bought signs yesterday, and when we figure out what our rights are with the fence, they will go up when the fence goes back on....
> 
> BTW if he sues us, can we counter sue I wonder, for destruction of property? He broke the wires and a couple of posts when he got cought up in the fence
> 
> Laura


Rural church?? the kids are probably smart enough to know not to touch an electric fence


----------



## Hammer4 (Oct 13, 2005)

If I read it right, you extended your electric fence around a piece of property that neither you or your neighbor owns...?

I would at least have permission from whoever owns it before I put an electric fence on that property, while you are in your right to electricify fence on YOUR land, I really doubt you can make a case for electrifying a fence on some third parties land you don't even know....

So to protect yourself liability wise, I would remove the fence from that area until you have permission to use it...otherwise he could likely take you to court somehow...


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

If the electric pulses (not a weed burner) it might hurt but it won't kill. Sure will hurt your feeling though. When the dogs get into it they won't talk to us for days after  . Put up warning signs or use the easy to see tape. 

I have been shocked while stepping over our fence. It puts out a max of 10,000volts. sounds high but it is the amps that will kill. Dh works w/ 420and even the big 1400+ volt stuff. It got me inside the leg above the knee(pant inseam). Fairly sensitive spot. I yelped and said a few words but nothing serious. those w/ really bad hearts or pace makers might want to get into it. 

Weed burners or continuous on fencers are another story. they will kill. there have been several small animals get killed on my FIL's lower wire. His upper wires are pulsed. We both run two different chargers to lessen the chance that all 3 wires are down.


----------



## lgslgs (May 30, 2005)

Before we installed out electric fence, we had adjoining neighbors sign a form that informed them that we were installing an electric fence, it was set fully within the bounds of our surveyed property and was not a marker of the property line, and that contrary to what is allowed by Ohio line fence law we would not charge them for half of the fence and fence maintenance.

It was a good trade. We got a paper that says the neighbors know full well there is an electric fence adjoining their property and they get a copy that says we won't be coming after them to hit them up for Ohio Line Fence Law money. It also makes it clear that when we stuck the fence a couple of feet inside our property line we weren't giving our land away or giving anyone permission to hook their fence up to ours in the future.

BTW- our fence is not entirely electric. It's 3 hot, 4 cold, and the chunk by our back porch is totally non-electric (a wood plank and welded wire section). The law doesn't specify that the non-entire part has to adjoin a neighbor's property. And if anyone wants to split hairs on the definition of entire we can do that several ways with the cold wire, non-electrified section, and the four non-electrified gates.

Lynda


----------



## Loda Farm (Mar 5, 2006)

Hammer4 said:


> If I read it right, you extended your electric fence around a piece of property that neither you or your neighbor owns...?
> 
> I would at least have permission from whoever owns it before I put an electric fence on that property, while you are in your right to electricify fence on YOUR land, I really doubt you can make a case for electrifying a fence on some third parties land you don't even know....
> 
> So to protect yourself liability wise, I would remove the fence from that area until you have permission to use it...otherwise he could likely take you to court somehow...



No, we had verbal permission by all property owners where the fence was located.

Laura


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

Heh, sorry this is happening to you, Loda Farm.

What IF kids get shocked? Well, they get shocked! BIG WHOOP! lol And hopefully they learn NOT to try it again. 

I have 4 strands of hot wire (1 that is easily converted to ground for various seasonal changes/snow cover). At my last place I had 5 strands but 2 were grounds. I'm in Alaska and I use my fence to both mark the property line and contain livestock. No woods here but my last place had 'em.


----------



## needstoknowmore (Feb 6, 2005)

I have 3 or more strands around the perimiter of my place. The laws on electric fence in this state say it has to be posted with signs when it is next to public land. ie, public roads, trails, any place the general public is legally allowed. Since you have to be on my property or in the neigbors hay field to get near my fence. I never bothered to post it. I do have some neighbors that do not respect property lines that I would not mind seeing them get shocked by it!!!! 
I am having trouble picturing the the dog getting caught in the fence. In all my years of using electric fence, the only time I have seen an animals caught up in it was when it was off and down. Well except one time, but that's another story and was a horse.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'd get my lawyer to mail him a letter explaining the law.

Edited to add:

Laura, if you'll let us know his name and address, we can send him enough mail to adjust his attitude.  Even an email address would do.


----------



## Jsb2id (Jan 29, 2021)

cathleenc said:


> what about posting 'warning' signs on that side just to cover your bottom?





Gailann Schrader said:


> LOL LOL LOL LOL
> 
> BROKE THE FENCE AND A COUPLE OF FENCE POSTS????
> 
> ...


better put signage up about peeing on fence too moron might turn back thinking no one is watching if he got shocked twice might go for a three peat heck but if you went to the church let him see you put money in the till all will be forgiven


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Sheesh - this thread is from 2007. Why did you, jsb2id, even think about answering the OP's issue.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Because new folks aren't used to the chicken potty system we have now that dredges up old threads.

Snarky didn't help.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Because new folks aren't used to the chicken potty system we have now that dredges up old threads.
> 
> Snarky didn't help.


"Chicken potty." Better be careful, don't want to offend any chickens.


----------

